# A full blown slingshot tournament vs a group to just shoot random targets



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will be the first to admit, not having a slingshot tournament this summer reminded me of just how much I missed seeing everyone. I will be forever greatful to Mj and Jodi for allowing me to see firsthand what a slingshot tournament is like. While shooting today I got to thinking maybe I set my goal too high. The time and money it takes to put on a tournament can be very costly. I'm not saying it's not worth it, but what if a person made some fun targets this winter and picked a weekend for a get together. No entry fee, bring your own food and beverages. You could even go as far as bring let's say 1lb of the size ammo you shoot. One of the most fun events was drawing names for partners and see who could shoot a row of targets off first. This is not a survey or a plan in the future. Just think of this as sitting around having a general discussion.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I like this idea. Somebody with some property could host and if your within driving distance come. The forum would be a perfect place to organize it regionally

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have searched a lot of prospects here in Texas and nothing covers it all. I never stop lookin' though.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I have searched a lot of prospects here in Texas and nothing covers it all. I never stop lookin' though.


What do you mean

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I figure that a Tourney should be 2-3 days. So camping with facilities (toilets, showers and maybe a kitchen place of some kind). It has to allow alcohol, camp fires, be kid friendly and not have too much, "Adult Supervision"  for the rest of us. A nice bit of wood to target walk in is good thing and not be too crowded with the politically sensitive and near some decent/economical hotel/motels. A few other nicety's as they come up.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Well, I figure that a Tourney should be 2-3 days. So camping with facilities (toilets, showers and maybe a kitchen place of some kind). It has to allow alcohol, camp fires, be kid friendly and not have too much, "Adult Supervision"  for the rest of us. A nice bit of wood to target walk in is good thing and not be too crowded with the politically sensitive and near some decent/economical hotel/motels. A few other nicety's as they come up.


Oh I see what your saying. I mean that makes sense. I kinda figured you could rent a port a John and people bring there own stoves. Have it an 2 day one night deal. But you would have to have room for tents and possibly rvs. I don't think that they would get like 100s of people. Especially if it was a much more localized thing. Instead of splitting the us into 4 zones

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea flipgun, if there are other points of interest maybe families could include as part of their normal vacation.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your response Abenso. When we were kids we all got together in someone's back yard and played baseball, shot BB guns, and slingshots Once in awhile due to being too competitive we would have a shouting match followed by an A%# Whooping Other than being a little hard on the skin and clothingWe always made up and we're friends again. We didn't need therapy to help us recover. Although now that I think about it, if my parents found out I received some tough love when I got home


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag, is there a hall or sportsman's club in your area for rent? IN isn't too far for me. I could host a summer event up here in MIch relatively inexpensive outdoors but indoors in the winter would require a few more dollars. I like the "gathering" idea!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There is an archery club, but they are really proud of it. It is way too expensive to rent. Everyone around here is afraid of getting sued, if someone gets hurt.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I read in the Slingshot Community that the Second Annual Southwest Slingshot Tournament will be Oct. 21-21, 2017 in Hereford, Arizona. That is just outside of Sierra Vista and Tombstone. Might be worth the effort to attend. Only $30 entry fee with lunch included for both days and all tghe 3/8" ammo provided.

I've wondered why I have not found it posted on The Slingshot Forum.


----------

